# ASUS afudos.exe utility not work



## Pacobaci (Aug 7, 2008)

Motherboard ASUS P4P800-X

I try to update the BIOS with a downloaded new version. I follow all the instructions from the user manual and I receive all the succesfully execution. I try with "afudos.exe /i<filename.rom>" and also with Alt+F2 during POST.

After reboot I enter the BIOS Interface and in the System Information I see always the same old version. I read the BIOS using "afudos.exe /o<filename1.rom>" I compare by content with downloaded BIOS and with a previousily backuped BIOS and I see clearly that I always have the old BIOS.

Could there be a bug with the PROM flash writing and testing ?

10x!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if memory serves me correctly with afudos 

the "0" command is a back-up the bios command

its the "i" command that actually launches the update ????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you may also just find it easier to replace the bios chip with a new one ...... they will flash the bios to whichever revision you want 


I personally have used this guy many times ........ been 100% happy each time

before you actually remove your old chip ...... lets review the procedure ..... PM me if I dont respond 


http://cgi.ebay.com/new-Replacement...oryZ1244QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

AMI has an embedded recovery technique in the 'boot block' of the BIOS. In the event that the BIOS becomes corrupt the boot block can be used to restore the BIOS to a working state. The routine is called when the 'system block' of the BIOS is empty or corrupt. The restore routine when called will access the floppy drive (1.44Mb floppy disk drive) looking for a file named AMIBOOT.ROM.
This is the reason the floppy drive light comes on and the drive appears to be in use. If the file (AMIBOOT.ROM) is found it is loaded into the 'system block' of the BIOS to replace the corrupted information.
To restore your BIOS copy the most recent version of your motherboards BIOS file to a floppy diskette and rename it AMIBOOT.ROM. The diskette does not need to be bootable or contain a flash utility. It will access the floppy from 2-5 minutes the system will beep four times. Remove the floppy diskette from the drive and reboot the computer. if when you turn on the system it does not try to access the floppy, press and hold the 'CTRL' and 'HOME' keys at the same time. This will force the system (assuming the 'boot block' isn't corrupted) to access the floppy and look for the AMIBOOT.ROM file.
Step by Step:
1. Rename the desired AMI BIOS file to AMIBOOT.ROM and save it on a blank floppy disk. e.g. Rename 12345678.ROM to AMIBOOT.ROM

2. Insert this floppy disk in the floppy drive. Turn On the system
3. If no floppy access occurs press and hold Ctrl-Home to force update. Follow insructions on the screen and it will read the AMIBOOT.ROM file and recover the BIOS from the A drive.

4. When 4 beeps are heard you may remove the floppy disk.

5. Restart the computer.


----------



## Pacobaci (Aug 7, 2008)

I’ve tried yesterday with another BIOS version, not the latest and not the beta, and finally the BIOS in changed.
My goal is finally achieved “remove the Overclocking failed message”.
I’ve used exactly the version witch correct this problem.

Version 1007 2004/12/07 update
Description P4P800-X BIOS version 1007
Fix system boot failed when CD-ROM(2nd boot device) removed.
Fix "Overclocking fail string appear after AC power loss issue"
File Size 310.16 (KBytes)
Download from Global China

Still there are unexplainable things which I have no time to investigate. Even with this working BIOS version, the backuped file with afudos /o option is not identically with the downloaded file(but different from older backuped BIOS).

Merci beaucoup !


----------

